# Deer lottery results are in!



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey guys!

I just wanted to let you know that the deer lottery results are up at www.state.nd.us/gnf.com under public inquiry.

I didn't draw, but that's okay. I bet you guys didn't want me killin' the biggest and baddest mulie that North Dakota has to offer! 

I guess I'll just have to take the biggest one down here, and save myself for all the waterfowlin' I'll be doin' up in the great state of North Dakota.

Hope you guys fared better than I did! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I didn't get my 1st choice here either.The first time that has happened.Oh well I got a doe tag on Clark Salyer.Will be easy.Maybe next year.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

1st year I did'nt even apply. & I always have got my 1st choice. - I may try bow hunting ???


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Where are you guys hunting that you always get your first choice tag? I hunt along the SD border in eastern ND and only get a buck tag about one out of every four years, but I got it this year!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I got my any antlered and people at work were wondering why I was cheering while I was on the computer. :beer:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I drew my 1st choice, antlered! :strapped: Look out Mr. Buck, here I come.


----------



## NDhunter (Mar 24, 2002)

After 12 years of dreaming for a mulie buck I finally got one. 4C. Looks like there is a lot of public land out there. Has anyone out there hunted that area with a bow or a gun? What is it like? I know guys that go out that way during bow season and they said it is great. Is it tough to get on private land out there during deer season? Another question, can landowners use their gratis tags to hunt land that is leased to them from the govt? Just curious.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm bitter and the whole lottery stinks!!!! Ok fine I'm just kidding. I got turned down for the second time in a row for the area 40 miles south of Fargo. I will have to put in for a doe in the second drawing. This is why they call it a lottery and you don't always get your first choice, oh well. I am already excited for pushing shelter belts and CRP. Sounds like most guys are doing ok for their choices. Decoyer we will get ours next year!!!!!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

4C is a great area for mule deer. The bucks I have seen while grouse hunting were often huge.

The further you get away from the scorio roads and oil company roads the better. Lots of people like to "road hunt" or walk areas very near the roads. Muleys move around during the day and often like to stop and look back at what spooked them so this technique will work for most people trying to simply fill a tag - especially a doe tag.

Hike in and you will see nice bucks. Dragging them out will be a living hell.

Private land is very difficult to get onto right along the Little Missouri River and next to the buttes. If you ask ranchers along the LMR they will likely want $$ for access.

If you get away from the river and hunt where the badlands transition into the grain fields and alfalfa fields, you will get permission - but we only saw muley does in these areas - and lots of whitetails.

Good luck.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Got my any antlered in 2K2. Im gonna shoot the first thing i see (except spikes) and hit the potholes after that.  Might be hard in orange clothing. lol


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I got my first choice ANY ANTLERED in 2H. I have gotten a buck tag in 2H for the last 6 or so years.I hunt around Ellendale, thats where both sides of my family are from.My uncle farms mainly in 2G2 and 2H is about 1/4 mile from his farm right across Hwy 281.We usually see atleast 5 MONSTER bucks a season. One of the weekends we go up to Johnson's Gultch after everyone has cleared out and spend a couple days wondering through the beautiful ravines. But for the most part we hunt from the state line all the way up to Monango and Merricourt north and south, and the Gultch is about as far west as we get usually, with hwy 281 being the east boundry.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

We used to hunt 2g2 and I know some of those areas around Ellendale. We used to call Ellendale home of the monster buck. The best part about hunting around there was going into town to the bakery and getting doughnuts that were still warm. It really hits the spot on those cold days.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I know what you are talking about. I don't think that old bakery is going anymore. But you can get the best carmel rolls in the world at the Nodak cafe on main street. Eating at the small town cafes is one of the things I look forward to during hunting season. You just can't beat them.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm all for getting excited about the deer hunting.....but come on Wingmaster, let people find their own spots. The hunting has already gotten somewhat crowded in the area you're talking about, lets not try to load it up any more. I personally know a couple of farmers who always welcomed deer hunters to their land by not posting during deer season who have gone to posting because large (8-12) groups of hunters had come in and shot that many bucks the first weekend of the season which left little bucks for them to fill on their gratis license. Try to spread out some.....2H is huge for the amount of permits they give out. We've shifted west a little to get away from the pressure and took large 8 and 9 pointers. ND has large deer in every zone, it's a matter of looking for them in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

deleted


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Wingmaster,

Deleted mine also.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Sorry for coming off so ******, but I don't tell you how to hunt. We have hunted with the same people in our group for years. My dad and I hold out for big bucks and my two younger brother usually do too. Sorry for coming off so angry but poeple have been all over me lately. And if you knew me I think we would get along just fine.It is just that hunting is a very big thing in our family, in fact my brothers and I our heading out to Ellendale today to do some scouting for a few days. I was just saying that we have our honeyholes on private land that we like to hit up atleast once a season. We don't just go in and shoot the **** out of the place either. In fact in the last two seasons I have shot a total of 4 shells.We have enough tags in our family for meat that a few of us hold out for big bucks or else we don't fill our tags. Also we own land around Monango and south. But we know pretty much everyone.Like I said we have been in that area for 4 generations. There are still farmers who let me hunt because they knew my grandfathers who have been dead for a very long time, the rest of the farmers either know my parents or my uncles or aunts or my grandparents. I have one grandma that is still alive.Anyways if I ran into you this season I could get you on some great land, and have a beer or two. I deleted my other post, realized I came off like a prick when I read it today.


----------

